# Long time artist, first time poster



## bridalbeautybylaura (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey there. I'm joining to stay current with my practice and to get some tips from users of MAC. I own a bridal beauty business, providing brides and their parties with on-location hair and makeup services in Philly. I have been a MAC-Pro member since 2006 and am an airbrush artist. Nice to join you all!


----------



## Isabelle (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi there, and welcome to Specktra!

This is definitely the place to come for tips - I've learnt so much here!

Be careful, it's addictive 

Isabelle


----------

